# Netzwerk zwischen Server (XP) und Computer (2000)



## Nohh (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe ein Problem, undzwar versuche ich seit Tagen meinen Server mit einem anderen Rechner in ein Netzwerk zu bekommen. Mein Computer hat das Betriebssystem XP und der andere 2000. Ich habe einen Router und zwei LAN-Kabel. So, als ich das zusammengesteckt habe, konnte ich am anfang per netsend zu meinem PC vom 2000 eine Nachricht schicken! allerdings ding es net andersrum^^ ... nun meine Frage, wie bekomme ich das ordnungsgemäß hin, das auch alles klappt? Sodass ich alle Dateien vom anderen Recher sehe, auf beiden PC`s und Einstellungen vor nehmen kann etc...


Gruß
Nohh


----------



## GiFt-ZwErG (26. Dezember 2006)

Wenn dein Router DHCP unterstützt, ist die Einrichtung des Netzwerks nur ein Sache von 5 Minuten.
Ich gehe davon aus dass du auf deinen Router von einem der beiden Rechner zugreifen kannst.
Gehe in das Webinterface deines Router und aktiviere DHCP und vergebe anschließend einen IPAdressPool. Zum Beispiel die IP-Range 192.168.1.2 - 192.168.1.10.
Der Router sollte die IPAdresse 192.168.1.1 haben.
Nun aktiviere auf beiden Rechnern die automatische Adressvergabe ( DHCP ) und anschliessend starte beide Rechner neu.
Wenn du nun an einen Rechner gehst und dort die Tastenkombination Windows+R drückst, dort den Befehl CMD eintippst, öffnet sich eine DOS-Box in der du "ipconfig -all" ( ohne Anführungsstriche ) schreibst. Anschliessend wird dir bei deiner Netzwerkkarte die IPAdresse, Subnetmask und Gateway angezeigt.
Wenn dort eine IPAdresse vorhanden ist, die im Bereich 192.168.1.2 - 192.168.1.10 liegt hast du den ersten PC erfolgreich im Netzwerk.
Um zu schaun ob dein PC den Router ereicht pingst du diesen mit dem Befehl "ping 192.168.1.1" an.
Wenn du eine Antowrt erhälst, "steht" die Verbindung zwischen dir und deinem Router.
Diese Prozedur führst du auch an deinem 2tem PC durch.
Anschliessend pingst du die IP Adresse deines ersten Rechners.

Wenn du die Antwort des anderen PCs erhälst, ist dein Netzwerk fertig eingerichtet.


Sollte dein Router kein DHCP unterstützen ( was sehr unwahrscheinlich ist ) musst du die IPAdressen per Hand bei den PCs eintragen. 
IPAdresseRouter: 192.168.1.1
IPAdressePC1: 192.168.1.2
IPAdressePC1: 192.168.1.3

Überall die Subnetmask 255.255.255.0
Gateway kann leer bleiben.

Dann ganz normal die Pings durchführen um zu schauen ob alles geklappt hat.

Netsend ist zwar auch eine Möglichkeit die Konnektivität der PCs zu testen, leider ist diese Variante von einem Dienst abhängig der die Funktion beeinträchtigen kann und bei einem Ping bekommst du die Antwort ( Auswertung ) sofort angezeigt.

Solltest du dort Probleme haben dann schreibe es hier einfach in den Thread, wir versuchen dir dann zu helfen.


Ich habe es mit Absicht so ausführlich beschrieben habe, da ich nicht wusste inwiefern du mit dem Thema Netzwerk vertraut bist.

Wenn beide PCs in der gleichen Arbeitsgruppe sind ist es einfacher den anderen PC zu finden, aber nicht dringend notwendig.
Wenn du nun auf den anderen PC zugreifen möchtest, musst du die Tastenkombination "Windows+R" drücken und dort den Befehl "\\192.168.1.x" eingeben. Anstelle von x gibst du die letzte Ziffer der IPAdresse des anderen Rechners ein.

Wenn du nun auf dem anderen Rechner eine Freigabe einrichtest ( Rechtsklick auf den Ordner und danach auf Freigabe ) siehst du diese auf dem anderen PC.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Nohh (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
wie komme ich in das Webinterface meines Routers?
ich bin ein kompletter neuling auf dem Gebiet.
ich habe mal screens gemacht von ipconfig:

win 2000:

http://img115.imageshack.us/img115/9234/win2000ipconfigjb4.jpg
xp:

http://img115.imageshack.us/img115/5062/xpipconfigxe1.jpg
gruß


----------



## octo124 (26. Dezember 2006)

Steht im Handbuch deines Routers - ist garantiert auf der CD als pdf drauf.
AVM z.B. "http:/fritz.box" oder die IP, die das Teil lt. Standard hat, wenn du nichts geändert hast.
Hier nochmal einige Tuts mit Bildern:
http://www.windows-netzwerke.de/
Seitenmitte links im Menü


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!


octo124 hat gesagt.:


> AVM z.B. "http:/fritz.box" oder die IP, die das Teil lt. Standard hat, wenn du nichts geändert hast.


Und wie die Bilder verraten, hat der Standardgateway (welcher mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit der Router ist  ) die IP 192.168.0.1.
Diese IP gibst Du in der Adressleiste vom Browser ein..... dann kommst Du zum Webinterface des Routers.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

